# Bulletin Board Help



## Makai Guy

Links to additional support not part of TUGBBS:
Timeshare Advice -  TUG FAQ -  TUG Privacy Policy -  About TUG -  Contact TUG Management

*Common TUG Bulletin Board support issues and links to their solutions:*

*Registration issues*
Registration email not received
Registration email received but problems activating account
Unable to complete online registration (AOL users)

*Login issues*
Cannot login - not recognized as a TUGBBS user
I am not being logged in automatically
Successful login, then asked to login again

*Username issues*
I've forgotten my TUGBBS username
My username is not recognized
How can I change my TUGBBS Username?

*Password issues*
Lost password - how to have it reset
Change password via your user profile

*Email issues*
Updating email address in your TUGBBS profile
Email from TUGBBS not being received
Cannot log in to update my email address

*Reading/Searching messages issues*
Searching for TUGBBS posts - General instructions
Finding a quick list of posts by yourself or others
Timeout error when following link to a thread (AOL users)
Bring a post to the attention of TUGBBS Staff
Search for short terms such as 3-letter acronyms
Search the entire site, not just TUGBBS
Report a problem message (politics, spam, etc.)

*Posting/Editing messages issues*
How do I post messages to TUGBBS?
How do I enter a reply to an existing post?
How do I quote the original post in my reply?
How do I quote multiple posts in my reply?
How do I send a private message to another TUGBBS user?
How do I edit my posts?
How do I delete my posts?
How can I include a picture with my post?
How can I list my Resorts Owned in my posts?
Insufficient privileges when trying to post
Message posted under the wrong username
Cannot post message (AOL users)

*Forum access issues*
Can't access Sightings/Distressed forum
Timeout error when accessing forum (AOL users)

*TUG Membership issues*
Need help to update BBS Member Code in my TUGBBS profile
TUG Member shown as 'Guest' on TUGBBS

*Avatar issues*
Avatar image truncated

*For additional help with TUGBBS software, see the XenForo Help Section.*


----------

